# Visa Extension



## Klippies (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around this forum for the past month or so after I decided to take an extended trip to the Philippines. I will be booking my flight this week but I'm not sure how long I'd be staying. Reading through the forum so far I've come to the conclusion that getting an extension is quite easy.

My question is regarding my onward ticket. The Philippines embassy here is quite far and it's not feasible making the trip to apply for the new 6 month visa. Upon entry do my onward ticket need to be within the 30 days or can it be for after that period? and how to handle the situation when the time comes to extend?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Klippies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking around this forum for the past month or so after I decided to take an extended trip to the Philippines. I will be booking my flight this week but I'm not sure how long I'd be staying. Reading through the forum so far I've come to the conclusion that getting an extension is quite easy.
> 
> My question is regarding my onward ticket. The Philippines embassy here is quite far and it's not feasible making the trip to apply for the new 6 month visa. Upon entry do my onward ticket need to be within the 30 days or can it be for after that period? and how to handle the situation when the time comes to extend?


The Philippine embassy was 30 minutes drive from my home in the USA but hard to find a place to park my car and very expensive parking. I always got my visa extension in the Philippines, less hassle! I used a travel agent in the Philippine that charge 300 pesos ($9) verses the $30 for parking in San Francisco. I dropped it off in the morning and got it that afternoon. My exit ticket has been as long as 6 months from my arrival date in the Philippines. I always got my extensions early way before the deadline. When I first came here the Philippine immigration was 10 minutes away and I did it myself. Arrived early at 8 am and was out in 5 minutes but now farther away. I have heard one can get the extension at the airport when arriving but I never tried that. All I want is a shower after that long flight and never bothered to check or ask.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Depends which airport your landing in. Mactan International in Cebu? or Naia in Manila. Regardless from other members I was told you automatically get a 6 month stay on your clearance as you get to the airport and they stamp it.

As long as your ticket is under 6 months you should be fine. I did mine for 5 months and that should be fine. You still need to get extensions every 30-60 days unless your married and already applied for dual citizenship




Klippies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking around this forum for the past month or so after I decided to take an extended trip to the Philippines. I will be booking my flight this week but I'm not sure how long I'd be staying. Reading through the forum so far I've come to the conclusion that getting an extension is quite easy.
> 
> My question is regarding my onward ticket. The Philippines embassy here is quite far and it's not feasible making the trip to apply for the new 6 month visa. Upon entry do my onward ticket need to be within the 30 days or can it be for after that period? and how to handle the situation when the time comes to extend?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Onward Ticketing*

Another option is to buy your onward ticket where you are. Example: Manila to Hong Kong ONE WAY. Do not make a reservation for that flight. Instead buy a ticket with an "open" flight date. In other words, the ticket is automatically valid for six (6) months from the date of purchase. If the ticket is needed, use it. If not just toss it in the trash as trying to get a refund is a pain and you will not get back what you paid for it. Not worth the hassle and is not great loss..


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I did not know there was a minimum time between your arrival date and the exit ticket, does anyone have more information on this?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I did not know there was a minimum time between your arrival date and the exit ticket, does anyone have more information on this?


Should be no minimum date there. To do so would break one of the Philippines own laws: Illegal detention. 
If this were in place most if not all embassies would have a travel advisory against traveling to the Philippines as this would not allow using Manila as a flight transfer point..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

To come into the country on tourist visa with round trip you can get a trip UP TO 6 MONTHS. I did mine for 5 months to be safe on things. Do be advised each month you still got to get extensions. I am not sure on the 6 month stay visa yet but from what I heard wouldn't it be easier to just renew every 1-2 months. I am about 20 mins out if i take bus from las pinas so its not half bad.


----------

